# Australians are now being warned of possible deadly spider outbreak



## MindWars (Jan 22, 2020)

(CBS) – Australians, already reeling from months of devastating bushfires, have been warned they face a potential “bonanza” of “super dangerous” funnel-web spiders. While experts have voiced fears that the bushfires have killed as many as a billion wild animals, and pushed as many as 100 species closer to extinction, the deadly spiders are apparently thriving.

Australians are now being warned of a possible deadly "spider outbreak"


Well isn't that lovely now lets worry about getting the crap bit out of us ......Just what these people need.


----------



## Kat (Jan 22, 2020)

ewwwwwwwwww OMG!


----------



## cnm (Jan 22, 2020)

No worries. If they rub a lump of coal on any spider bites they'll be all good.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 23, 2020)

One should not count on a lump of coal as an antidote. Once bitten, death can occur within half an hour. There could be a serious shortage of anti-venom. We have to yet verify that Atrax robustus migration happens in March. Post #22 of the Evolution of the Saxophone thread gave the amino acid sequence of the male venom, which can be played as music:

10 Dec 2018 Atrax robustus Male Venom Amino Acid Sequence
usmessageboard.com/threads/evolution-of-the-saxophone.713690/page#3post-21362136


----------



## badger2 (Jan 23, 2020)

30 Minutes: Northern Tree Funnel Web


----------



## cnm (Jan 25, 2020)

badger2 said:


> One should not count on a lump of coal as an antidote.


All Australians should count on a lump of coal for everything.


----------



## fncceo (Jan 25, 2020)

cnm said:


> No worries. If they rub a lump of coal on any spider bites they'll be all good.



I thought you guys hated coal.


----------



## cnm (Jan 25, 2020)

fncceo said:


> I thought you guys hated coal.


We think Australians should rub themselves with it...


----------



## fncceo (Jan 25, 2020)

cnm said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you guys hated coal.
> ...


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 25, 2020)

Kat said:


> ewwwwwwwwww OMG!


WOW. My GF said that at about 11 pm !


----------



## badger2 (Jan 25, 2020)

Duh, try a lump of coal on this one post-fire: Sat 25 Jan 2020 Herald Sun, Man Who Brought Coronavirus to Melbourne Could Have Exposed Many Others....'arrived in Melbourne at 9 AM Sun Jan 19 China Southern Airlines flight CZ321 from Guangzhou. The flight included codeshare passengers from Qantas flight QF 330, among four others.'


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 25, 2020)

Get the Raid out.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 25, 2020)

It's simple math: fire kills bugs that spiders eat. Hungry spiders migrating despite mating season will tempt them into places they don't normally go.


----------



## Dick Foster (Jan 25, 2020)

badger2 said:


> It's simple math: fire kills bugs that spiders eat. Hungry spiders migrating despite mating season will tempt them into places they don't normally go.



Ok but why didn't the fire kill off the spiders along with everything else?


----------



## badger2 (Jan 25, 2020)

Would not Atrax have fire resistance due to its web as well as subterranean access? Many flying, web-caught insects would definitely be killed. Aboriginals should know about this.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 25, 2020)

Australia: US Crew Dead


----------



## badger2 (Feb 4, 2020)

Super Atrax
Super-Sized Funnel-Web Spider Named 'Dwayne The Rock Johnson' Will 'Help Save Lives' in Australia


----------

